# Are you Mac or PC?



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

hmmm just wondering....tell me why you're either a Mac or PC ?


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

pc, love the interface and am used to it much more than a mac. Pc are more customizable, and i love building them.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm a nokia tablet, acer netbook and HP desktop. I just buy whatever's cheapest with the feature set I want, and install linux on it.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Mac!


----------



## ostorozhno (Sep 21, 2009)

Always PC.


----------



## burlips (Dec 21, 2009)

i use a mac

my first computers were PCs, but i've always had problems with them, and i always found them aesthetically clunky and unpleasing no matter what i did. i've had my macbook pro since 2007 with only minor hardware problems, and it's a lot easier on the eyes. =)


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

PC


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Mac.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

PC


----------



## J.T. (Jan 9, 2009)

HTF said:


> pc, love the interface and am used to it much more than a mac. Pc are more customizable, and *i love building them*.


 :ditto

I built my own computer too. It is so much better than the computers offered by manufacturing companies like Dell and HP. I know that *every* component in my computer is high quality, and I feel confident doing any repairs myself.

It's actually not that hard to build a computer; you just have to be meticulous.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Mac.

I am familiar with PC's as well.


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

J.T. said:


> :ditto
> 
> I built my own computer too. It is so much better than the computers offered by manufacturing companies like Dell and HP. I know that *every* component in my computer is high quality, and I feel confident doing any repairs myself.
> 
> It's actually not that hard to build a computer; you just have to be meticulous.


exactly! and i trust my quality much more than some big company. plus i just let messin with electronics hehe. and yes its very easy to build a computer. i've even made one for a coworker.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I have switched to Mac. Well, I am waiting to see what Mac gets released next (Intel i7?, tablet?) before I buy it. I am currently using a PC with a partly functional Mac OS X on it. But, I am very impressed with it. 

I was able to use iPhoto to make a picture book that turned out perfectly.

I also use Linux that's sole job is to watch and record TV for me.


----------



## retropat (Aug 25, 2009)

I used PC's all my life then got a Macbook this year. I'll never go back now.


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

I've always used PC's, except at school.
Now I'm thinking of buying a macbook pro. Still not sure though.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

J.T. said:


> :ditto
> 
> I built my own computer too. It is so much better than the computers offered by manufacturing companies like Dell and HP. I know that *every* component in my computer is high quality, and I feel confident doing any repairs myself.
> 
> It's actually not that hard to build a computer; you just have to be meticulous.


Word. I've never had any problems with the ones I've built myself.


----------



## brainfog (Mar 1, 2005)

MAC for sure. User friendly, reliable, easy to use straight out of the box, no software glitches, very few security problems unlike the pc's, and nicely designed.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

HTF said:


> pc, love the interface and am used to it much more than a mac. Pc are more customizable, and i love building them.


Ditto.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm used to PC as it's what's I've always had access to but Mac's are the standard for music production, film, etc so in the future I'll likely make the switch, at least for my media dabbling


----------



## semidetached (Oct 27, 2009)

Macs are no more secure than PCs. The reason there are far fewer viruses/exploits for the Mac is because there is less reason to make one. When you are making viruses or searching for exploits you obviously choose to do it on the most commonly used system. If the Mac ever reached a higher market share than Windows you would quickly see how insecure the system is.

I am a PC (shock).


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm a fence-sitter.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

PC .... with Linux installed  I don't mind Macs that much I guess. I just like having complete control over my OS.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

PC since 1998. once you go PC you never go back


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

semidetached said:


> Macs are no more secure than PCs. The reason there are far fewer viruses/exploits for the Mac is because there is less reason to make one. When you are making viruses or searching for exploits you obviously choose to do it on the most commonly used system. If the Mac ever reached a higher market share than Windows you would quickly see how insecure the system is.


That isn't exactly true. The fact that Mac OS X and Linux are built on UNIX, the rules are different and more strictly enforced. It may not be perfect, but I haven't had any problems like I did when I was using Win XP.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm definitely a PC, but just because of habit. I've never really had a problem with any Windows version, not a major one anyway. I mean, the problem with my computers has always been that they get so quickly outdated, not the OS but the memory and hard drive size, and everything else inside a computer. So if I switched to a Mac, I'd still have those problems. If I could, I'd just use Windows XP forever.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

PC, but only because that's what dominates the market and is what I know.

The last time I bought a computer 3 years ago I considered a Mac. I went to the local Apple store to see what they had. With a Mac I'd have to learn a new OS and they're expensive (though I know their supporters would say that's because they're better, using better parts and such). Back then I asked someone I know who made the switch himself and he said Macs were fine, but they're not a utopia, and he thought the "genius bar" at Mac stores was staffed by folks that fell short of genius level in many cases.

I'd just like a computer that's simple and consistently works. Not sure it's possible to have that when computers just keep getting more complex and complexity = more things that can go wrong.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## brainfog (Mar 1, 2005)

Don't forget you can run windows on a mac using emulation software like VMWare Fusion, or Parallels Desktop, or Apple's own Bootcamp, that way you have the best of both worlds in one computer.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

brainfog said:


> Don't forget you can run windows on a mac using emulation software like VMWare Fusion, or Parallels Desktop, or Apple's own Bootcamp, that way you have the best of both worlds in one computer.


But I thought the Mac OS (forget what they named it) was a big part of what Mac folks love about Macs?

What's the advantage of running Windows on a Mac rather than on a PC?

Is there any reason one would want to avoid using Mac's OS? Does it take much effort to learn or is it made with idiots like me in mind?


----------



## brainfog (Mar 1, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> But I thought the Mac OS (forget what they named it) was a big part of what Mac folks love about Macs?
> 
> What's the advantage of running Windows on a Mac rather than on a PC?
> 
> Is there any reason one would want to avoid using Mac's OS? Does it take much effort to learn or is it made with idiots like me in mind?


The MacOS (leopard), is a big part of what mac users love about the mac. But if you are someone who has just switched from a pc to a mac and you have programs you used to use on your pc that you might want to use on the mac then the option is there to use emulation software.

Although most people who switch to a mac find that the software that comes with the mac is more than adequate for their needs and will not need to go back to using pc software, but again the emulation option is there if you need it.

Mac software is very easy to learn and use, it was made with user friendliness in mind.


----------



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

I've been using PC since I was 8 or something... My stepdad was a programmer so we always had a PC at home. I got my first own computer when I was 12 I think. I'm not anti-Mac. I've just gone down the PC-route. I've worked in PC computer stores. I respect Mac users. I hate the flaming war between the two camps. I have a friend who has gone over to Mac since he's in design and marketing mainly. We grew up playing on PCs and stuff like that. Then he got a job at a marketing firm and they were 100% Macs so he went that way.

I like PC mainly because of the possibilities to customize your computer a lot more. And for gaming of course.


----------



## fern (Nov 16, 2008)

Mac


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

def pc


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

PC


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

Mac. My mum used to work in a computer store that specialised mainly in Macs, so we've always had a Mac computer since I was about eight.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

next time I get a computer I believe I'll try a Mac mini...or maybe a Macbook. Tired of PC's... tired of viruses and spyware everywhere.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm a Mac.  
Every time I think of a PC I uke


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm a PC, because they're all I've ever known.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

Classified said:


> That isn't exactly true. The fact that Mac OS X and Linux are built on UNIX, the rules are different and more strictly enforced. It may not be perfect, but I haven't had any problems like I did when I was using Win XP.


A UNIX-like architecture is a good place to start from, but it doesn't guarantee anything. The practical effect of being a smaller target is that you aren't plagued with so much nonsense, even if you are more prone to it, and that's what you're seeing.

I use Windows XP at work (yeah, let's call our IT department... conservative) and OS X at home. I also use Linux in both locations, but less often. I prefer the Mac for its interface, applications, and industrial design.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

PC always and forever haha!


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

PC

I'm not a huge fan of Apple. I have an ipod and it's giving me so much trouble because I rip cds I *own* instead of buying *licenses* for songs on itunes. (The * are there for a reason :b)
I need many programs that can only run on pc in everyday life so there isn't much choice anyway.

Most Mac users (at least those I've talked to) like to dislike Microsoft, but I think this video sums up why that's kinda misplaced 
Apple was in deep financial trouble and Microsoft basically enabled them to survive through investment and partnerships.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

PC + Linux =]

However! For laptops, I'm thinking about a MAC. Since Laptops are a pain in the butt to upgrade and I probably never will, I might just go with a MAC.

But for a desktop I'd always go PC :].


----------



## Louis (Jun 30, 2009)

switched to mac, its just easier for me I'm kinda technologically inept.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Narcissus said:


> I use Windows XP at work (yeah, let's call our IT department... conservative) and OS X at home.


Windows XP is still heavily used in corporate environments. There are lots of places that will probably be on XP for some time to come. There are lots of applications we use that have odd compatibility issues with Vista and Win7. Not to mention all the old hardware we have deployed yet that would probably struggle to run it. Of course, money is always an issue with our IT department because we have a non-profit budget to work with.

I expect many places will go from Windows XP to Windows 7 in time. But there really doesn't seem to be much of a compelling reason to do so from an IT perspective...at least at the moment. Anyway, just IT department point of view, since I work in it


----------

